# Insektenschutz am Fahrradhelm außen oder innen?



## MdAyq0l (23. August 2020)

Es gibt Fahrradhelme mit Insektenschutznetz

nah an der äußeren Hülle und nicht abnehmbar (Beispiel: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B06XKFVMNW ) und
nah am Kopf und abnehmbar (Beispiel: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B08BFS86P6 ), womöglich waschbar und womöglich ersetzbar (wenn's der Hersteller extra verkauft)
Unter der Annahme, dass ihr dazwischen zu wählen habt, welche der beiden Lösungen zum Insektenschutz gefällt auch aufgrund von PERSÖNLICHEN ERFAHRUNGEN?


----------



## Rockside (17. Oktober 2020)

Ist zwar schon älter, aber ich empfehle ein Buff-Tuch auf dem Kopf unterm Helm zu tragen. Wenn die Fliege in den Helm reinfliegt, dann findet sie durch die Zugluft auch schnell wieder nach draussen.

Ansonsten ein Gitter, daß die Fliege erst gar nicht in den Helm kommt. Hat aber den Nachteil, daß die Lüftung dadurch stark geschwächt wird gegenüber 'ohne Gitter'.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MdAyq0l (18. Oktober 2020)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Ist zwar schon älter, aber ich empfehle ein Buff-Tuch auf dem Kopf unterm Helm zu tragen.


Danke! Unter https://www.buff.com/de_de/sport/kopf/mutze.html steht vieles... Was genau hast du unter „Buff-Tuch“ gemeint?


----------



## Andy_29 (18. Oktober 2020)

Kommt darauf an.
Wenn es so ein gelb-schwarz gestreifter Kollege ist, der sucht nicht lange den Ausgang.
Der brummt kurz zornig, bevor es piekst.

Und alles was nicht sticht ist allenfalls lästig, besonders bei wenig Haaren kleben die kleinen Viecher auf der schweißnassen Kopfhaut.
Deshalb fahre ich auch nur noch mit Buff.


----------



## Fluhbike (18. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab noch nie ein problem gehabt ohne gitter. 2 mal in den letzten 10 jahren kurz den helm abgenommen, schon war das insekt weg.
Meine Meinung: gitter unnötig.


----------



## MdAyq0l (18. Oktober 2020)

Andy_29 schrieb:


> noch mit Buff.


Buff ist ungleich Buff. Was meinst du denn unter Buff?


----------



## Andy_29 (18. Oktober 2020)

Fluhbike schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie ein problem gehabt ohne gitter. 2 mal in den letzten 10 jahren kurz den helm abgenommen, schon war das insekt weg.


Du hast noch genügend Haare auf dem Kopf, oder? 
Ich habe es regelmäßig an Feldrändern, da stehen richtige Wolken kleiner Fliegen (2-3 mm) in der Luft.
Da geht auch atmen nicht mehr.
Allerdings bringt in dem Fall auch ein Netz mit normaler Maschenweite nichts mehr, deshalb Buff.

Dieses Jahr hat sich eine Biene oder Wespe in der Windweste verirrt, Stich auf der Schulter.
Und beim Ausziehen der Windjacke in der Wohnung kam auf einmal eine Hornisse zum Vorschein.  
War aber schon herbstlich und das Tierchen friedlich. 



MdAyq0l schrieb:


> Buff ist ungleich Buff. Was meinst du denn unter Buff?


Man kann auch Schlauchschal sagen.


----------



## Rockside (18. Oktober 2020)

MdAyq0l schrieb:


> Buff ist ungleich Buff. Was meinst du denn unter Buff?


Was soll das? Jeder weiss was ein Buff ist ...


----------



## Andy_29 (18. Oktober 2020)

Nun ja, es weiß auch jeder was eine Flex ist.
Das hier ist z.B. keine. 







Wer als Unbedarfter in den Buff-Shop reinstolpert hat die Qual der Wahl.
Da gibt es inzwischen von der Mütze bis zum Mund-Nasen-Schutz alles mögliche.


----------



## Walsumer1980 (18. Oktober 2020)

Interessant wird es eh erst wenn man das B durch ein P ersetzt


----------



## Deleted 134590 (18. Oktober 2020)

Walsumer1980 schrieb:


> Interessant wird es eh erst wenn man das B durch ein P ersetzt


Ich nehme den mit P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (18. Oktober 2020)

MdAyq0l schrieb:


> Buff ist ungleich Buff. Was meinst du denn unter Buff?





MdAyq0l schrieb:


> Was genau hast du unter „Buff-Tuch“ gemeint?


Na unter dem Buff ist dein Kopf. Was denn sonst? Wie oft wurdest du denn schon gestochen sag mal?


----------



## MdAyq0l (21. Oktober 2020)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Was soll das? Jeder weiss was ein Buff ist ...


Was soll das! Du musst nicht gleich mit Beleidigung anfangen! Ich höre das Wort zum ersten Mal, und zwar ausschließlich in diesem Forum.


----------



## Waits (21. Oktober 2020)

MdAyq0l schrieb:


> PERSÖNLICHEN ERFAHRUNGEN?


Ich trage bei RR, CC usw. unter dem Helm eine Mütze mit Schirm, auf dem Fatty zB. lasse ich den Helm weg.


----------



## MdAyq0l (21. Oktober 2020)

FatRadler schrieb:


> Ich trage bei RR, CC usw. unter dem Helm eine Mütze mit Schirm, auf dem Fatty zB. lasse ich den Helm weg.
> Anhang anzeigen 1136810


Danke! Was sind RR, CC und Fatty?


----------



## MdAyq0l (21. Oktober 2020)

Andy_29 schrieb:


> Nun ja, es weiß auch jeder was eine Flex ist.
> Das hier ist z.B. keine.


Ich weiß auch nicht, was eine Flex ist. Unter www.flex-tools.com findet sich ja alles Mögliche.
Wenn Buff für eine Marke steht, so kann ein Buff, wie du richtig sagst, sehr vieles bedeuten. Auch viele Arten eines Kopftuchs, sollte es gemeint sein. Wenn Buff keine Marke ist, dann wüsste ich gerne mehr, was es sein könnte.


----------



## Waits (21. Oktober 2020)

RR siehe oben.
CC hier.


Und Fatty ist das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waits (21. Oktober 2020)

MdAyq0l schrieb:


> so kann ein Buff, wie du richtig sagst, sehr vieles bedeuten.


BUFF


----------



## Andy_29 (21. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
@*MdAyq0l*

es gibt da so einige Begriff, die sich als Gruppenbezeichnung eingebürgert haben.

Golfklasse = PKW Kompakt
Zewa = Küchenpapier
Tempo = Papiertaschentuch
Jeep = Geländewagen (jeder einsatz ein problem)
Spax = Holzschraube
Flex = Winkelschleifer
Edding = wasserfester Filzstift
Buff = Multifunktionstuch

Diese Liste kann fast beliebig erweitert werden.


----------



## Dirty-old-man (21. Oktober 2020)

Buff ist aus dem anloamerikanischen Sprachraum... Wie so vieles in der heutigen Gesellschaft.

Zum Thema: Ich habe ein Moskitonetz, dass ich um den Helm drumbinde oder mit Klebeband am Rand nach Zuschnitt fixiere.

Halstuch vor Mund und Nase und Klarglas- oder leicht getönte Fahrradbrille



FatRadler schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1136810


Endlich mal normale Leute..... 👍👍👍


----------



## gyor (21. Oktober 2020)

Auto kaufen war schon?


----------



## Walsumer1980 (21. Oktober 2020)

Sowas drüber, zack Broplem gelöst, bitte gerne  









						Dschungelhut mit Moskitonetz oliv - outdoorfan.de | Bundeswehr Shop, A
					

Der faltbare Dschungelhut mit Moskitonetz passt in die Hosentasche Das Netz lässt sich ganz einfach per Kordelstopper am Hals fixieren und hält lästige Insekte




					www.outdoorfan.de


----------



## MdAyq0l (21. Oktober 2020)

Andy_29 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> @*MdAyq0l*
> 
> es gibt da so einige Begriff, die sich als Gruppenbezeichnung eingebürgert haben.
> ...


Das sind fließende, umstrittene Bezeichnungen. Für dich mag's stimmen, aber Golf ist inzwischen groß geworden. Zewa müsste lokal sein; in meiner Gegend kennt's niemand; dito „Spax“.  „Tempo“ ist zwar allgemeinbekannt, aber da fällt mir eher Geschwindigkeit als Taschentücher ein, und „Flex“ ist nur was für Handwerker.


----------



## Rockside (21. Oktober 2020)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Was soll das? Jeder weiss was ein Buff ist ...





MdAyq0l schrieb:


> Was soll das! Du musst nicht gleich mit Beleidigung anfangen! Ich höre das Wort zum ersten Mal, und zwar ausschließlich in diesem Forum.


Wieso soll das eine Beleidigung sein? Im übrigen scheinst du ja einen Computer zu haben, und dann hast du auch Zugang zu Googl*, oder ?
Jeder muss/kann selbst etwas googl**, wenn er/sie  etwas nicht kennt ...


----------



## MdAyq0l (21. Oktober 2020)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Wieso soll das eine Beleidigung sein? Im übrigen scheinst du ja einen Computer zu haben, und dann hast du auch Zugang zu Googl*, oder ?
> Jeder muss/kann selbst etwas googl**, wenn er/sie  etwas nicht kennt ...


"Was soll das!" ist nicht inhaltlich, sondern rein emotional. „Jeder weiss was ein Buff ist ...“ beleidigt meine Intelligenz und macht mich sehr böse. Die Suchmaschine Google kennt Buff, und zwar als Marke von zig Produkten. 
Aber inzwischen hat's sich erledigt, FatRadler sagte eben, was gemeint war.


----------



## Andy_29 (21. Oktober 2020)

MdAyq0l schrieb:


> Das sind fließende, umstrittene Bezeichnungen. Für dich mag's stimmen, aber Golf ist inzwischen groß geworden. [...]


Richtig.
Aber irgendwann ist Irgendjemand mit Irgendeinem Produkt sehr bekannt geworden.
Und seit dem ist das in (fast) aller Munde.


----------



## MdAyq0l (22. Oktober 2020)

Andy_29 schrieb:


> Richtig.
> Aber irgendwann ist Irgendjemand mit Irgendeinem Produkt sehr bekannt geworden.
> Und seit dem ist das in (fast) aller Munde.


Bis auf die jüngere Generation.  Sie nimmt die Welt eher in dem Zustand, in dem sie sich befindet, ohne zu viel Rücksicht auf den alten Jargon. Und bis auf die Leute aus einer anderen Gegend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (22. Oktober 2020)

wieder gelöscht


----------



## bikemaier (22. Oktober 2020)

MdAyq0l schrieb:


> Es gibt Fahrradhelme mit Insektenschutznetz
> 
> nah an der äußeren Hülle und nicht abnehmbar (Beispiel: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B06XKFVMNW ) und
> nah am Kopf und abnehmbar (Beispiel: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B08BFS86P6 ), womöglich waschbar und womöglich ersetzbar (wenn's der Hersteller extra verkauft)
> Unter der Annahme, dass ihr dazwischen zu wählen habt, welche der beiden Lösungen zum Insektenschutz gefällt auch aufgrund von PERSÖNLICHEN ERFAHRUNGEN?




Ich ziehe dem Buff so was vor:








						Transfer Lite Skull Cap online bestellen | Transa Travel & Outdoor
					

Transfer Lite Skull Cap - Velo Kopfbedeckung von Pearl Izumi jetzt bei Transa kaufen ➤ Ehrliche & kompetente Beratung ✓ Kauf auf Rechnung




					www.transa.ch
				



Es hat den Vorteil, dass es weniger warm ist und ich finde es bequemer. Schneller angezogen ist es auch.


----------



## fone (23. Oktober 2020)

War irgendwas mit 80% DEET schon?


----------



## Dr_Ink (10. Februar 2021)

MdAyq0l  ist wieder da





						Passende Halterung für Town&Country-Frontscheinwerfer
					

Welcher Bügel eignet sich für die Befestigung von Town&Country-Frontleuchte von Prophete an der Frontgabel? (Bild, zum Beispiel: http://hood.de/auktionsdetails.htm?auctionID=87976861 .  Ich hab die gleiche bekommen, nur in schwarz statt grau und ohne Bügel.)  Soll der Bügel leitend oder...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Raze (10. Februar 2021)

Ich wäre froh, die schei$$ Eiszeit  wäre Geschichte. Freu ich mich auf die Insekten 🐝


----------

